# Salary Range



## gulfprospect (Oct 13, 2010)

HI friends,,,
would like to know what would be the salary range for an engineer (oil and gas field) with experience of 7 years likely to be offered? from asia...

thank you


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

depends on the company you would be working with, i have seen the salary in the range of 30k to 50k plus allowance, car etc etc


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

gulfprospect said:


> HI friends,,,
> would like to know what would be the salary range for an engineer (oil and gas field) with experience of 7 years likely to be offered? from asia...
> 
> thank you


Do you have an engineering degree or a diploma? Your salary will be pretty much in the same range as the job that you have been offered (that you had mentioned in your previous thread), give or take a couple of thousand dirhams.
Sorry to put a damper but I highly doubt you will get a salary as high as Hash has mentioned with only 7 years of experience.


----------



## gulfprospect (Oct 13, 2010)

i have a engineering degree in Mechanical. Yep Hash has mentioned a range which probably is very high and could be westerners...i dont think asians are paid that much,,,Pam ur right,,most of them are in the range i specified


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

gulfprospect said:


> i have a engineering degree in Mechanical. Yep Hash has mentioned a range which probably is very high and could be westerners...i dont think asians are paid that much,,,Pam ur right,,most of them are in the range i specified


yeah it could be the case, that my suggestion does fit with westerners, and Pam i have 4 years of financial experience, and Masters in Finance, i make way more then that  .. maybe its the financial industry


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> yeah it could be the case, that my suggestion does fit with westerners, and Pam i have 4 years of financial experience, and Masters in Finance, i make way more then that  .. maybe its the financial industry


It's not the industry, it's the passport!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's not the industry, it's the passport!


thats also possible


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It'll depend on what sort of engineer you are, well engineer, service company technician, etc?

Depending on which areas you have experience in, I may be able to help...


----------



## gulfprospect (Oct 13, 2010)

Piping engineer in oil and gas field with 7 years expereince in EPC environment. Degree is Mechanical.


----------

